# I can not Import my old FreeNas drive onto my new FreeNas, It showed ('one or more devices is currently unavailable',)



## Vboon (Feb 28, 2021)

I recently moved out of my old place and brought all my drives with me. Now I can't import my old drives onto the new NAS on VMware


----------



## Crivens (Feb 28, 2021)

You give no information as to what the problem might be. Maybe you should ask in  FreeNAS forum, the problem might be an old hat for them.


----------



## ralphbsz (Feb 28, 2021)

"One or more drives is currently unavailable". That seems pretty clear: Try connecting the drives, turning them on, and verifying that they are visible. On a FreeBSD system, that could involve looking in dmesg for messages that the drives were recognized, looking in /dev/... for the device entries for the drives (both for whole drives, and then partitions/stripes by number and name), and by using gpart to see that the partitions are identified correctly and all there. On FreeNAS, I have no idea how to do this.

Anecdote: My wife used to teach the undergraduate physics lab. When students came to her saying that the equipment doesn't work, her standard question was: "Is it plugged in? Is it turned on?"


----------

